# Chocolate Port Cake



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder how Chocolate Raspberry Port added to this would taste! Sounds intoxicating!






http://starchefs.com/chocolate_lovers/1999/html/febuary/recipe_01.shtml


----------



## scotty (Nov 19, 2007)

You are torturing me








Sounds excellent



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Joanie (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL Sorry Scotty!!


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 19, 2007)

That sounds fantastic, I'm trying not to drool !


----------



## grapeman (Nov 19, 2007)

My sister makes a Death By Chocolate Cake that she uses Blackberry Brandy in. It is just SO SWEET. I would think the Chocolate Port would make it even better.


----------

